# Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.



## Michael Wüstenoase (13. Aug. 2008)

Hallöchen!
wer meinen Begrüssungsthread kennt, weiss dass ich beim Teichbau auf die Folie nochmal ein Vlies legen werde, welches vermörtelt wird in OCKER .
Jetzt hör ich vom Bauhaus, dass die mich in sachen FARBE nur 'blöd anschauen'. ..sowas haben wir nicht heisst es.

Hat jemand einen Bezugsquellentip (raum Köln am besten)?
Wo ich auch noch im dunkeln tappe ist der Mörtel an sich selber. Ich habe hier die Anleitung von NG
http://www.naturagart.com/images/stories/8_1_4_3_verbundmatte/verbundmatte-anleitung.pdf
...wo für die Hänge und für den Boden 2 verschiedene Verfahren angewendet werden. Ich will ja NG jetzt nicht in Frage stellen, aber wenn jemand dazu eine eigene Meinung hat, dann höre ich gerne zu.  Sonst versuche ich es so zu machen wie NG.

von der Idee das ganze mit Sand zu beschiessen bin ich abgerückt, weil
a) das ganze schon grobkörnig genug wird denke ich (kommt ja auch auf den Umgang der Spachtel an, so wie hier beim Betonbett, was ich grob genug finde 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/25
)
b) ich einen extra Beschaffungsvorgang für Sand haben muss (Kosten, Platz)

Kurz:  Wer kann mir einen Tip für Farbe und Mörtelmaterial geben? Sonst halt NG-Verfahren

Danke schön!


----------



## Eugen (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann mir einen Tip für Farbe und Mörtelmaterial geben? !



Hi Michael,

versuch es mal bei einem Maler - und/oder Verputzergeschäft.


----------



## crusher75 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hi Michael,
so weit ich weiß, kann man Mörtel mit vielen natürlichen oder synthetischen Pigmenten färben. Bei http://www.kremer-pigmente.de kann dir mit Sicherheit jemand helfen. 

Schönen Abend 
Crusher


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hi Michael

Guckst du hier: http://www.harold-scholz.de/index.php5?id=13&language=deutsch

Gruß
Werner


----------



## herbi (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Servus Michael,...


ich habe vor kurzem einen TV Bericht gesehen,...der hat einfache Abtönfarbe hergenommen,....allerdings für Fliesenkleber,....!!!

Probiers einfach mal aus,...kostet wenig,...!

Oder,...wenns dir hilft,...mach ich das mal,...! Morgen,....!!!???

Sag dir bescheid,....!

Könnte mir aber vorstellen das nicht jeder Farbton funzt,....!



PS: ..unser Opa,...hat mal Waschbetonplatten selber gemacht und diese mit roter Farbe gemischt,....die sind heute noch so,....!!!! ( 40 Jahre!!!)


----------



## Kolja (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hallo Michael,



> ..wo für die Hänge und für den Boden 2 verschiedene Verfahren angewendet werden. Ich will ja NG jetzt nicht in Frage stellen, aber wenn jemand dazu eine eigene Meinung hat, dann höre ich gerne zu. Sonst versuche ich es so zu machen wie NG.



Meinst Du die Stelle mit dem Faserzement? Da sind sie glaube ich wieder von ab gegangen. Sie verwenden jetzt für Hang und Fläche die gleiche Mischung. Ruf doch dort mal an. Farbe kannst Du auch bei N.gart bestellen.
Ich habe meinen Teich auch vermörtelt und es hat gut geklappt.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Ich danke allen.

@Kolja:  Ja das meine ich. NG bietet ja auch dunklere Farbe an. Das wäre ja evtl. besser, denn dann braucht man weniger wenns nur auf das Mischverhältnis ankommt.

@Herbi: 'Abtönfarbe hergenommen,....allerdings für Fliesenkleber' :

DAs klingt sehr interessant!  Kannst Du gerne probieren, wenn es nicht zuviel Aufwand ist aber bitte nur.

Das wichtigste an der ganzen Sache ist halt, dass später keine Substanzen ins Teichwasser gelangen.  Vor allem bei Moorbeetanschluss darf nix kalken. 

....und da hab ich leider keine Ahnung.  sicher werde ich den Teich vorher fluten und paar Tge stehen lassen bevor das entgültige Wasser rein kommt. Soviel klar.

Welche Sachen würdet ihr denn alle messen (und wie) bevor das endgültige Wasser reinkommt?


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hallo Michael,

ich will Dir ja nicht die Illusion rauben, aber was meinst Du, wie lange der ockerfarbige Mörtel unter Wasser ockerfarbig bleibt? 
Ich schätze, nach spätestens 2 Monaten siehst Du von der Farbe absolut nichts mehr, da sich überall ein grünlicher Bio-/Algenfilm bilden wird.

Über Wasser sieht das natürlich anders aus.... 
Da kann ich Deine Überlegungen durchaus nachvollziehen.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

 Also ich hab hier schon den Tip bekommen, dass man dass mit ner KLOBÜRSTE am Besenstiel festgebunden gaaanz einfach wieder wegbekommt.

Meine Kloschüssel ist ja auch ständig wieder weiss 
(Vielleicht bin ich hier noch was naiv, aber Vergleich ist klasse  )

Das Gewässer was ich in Südfrankreich gesehen hatte ist total klar und ocker gewesen. Also irgendie muss es ja gehen und bei NG steht die Klarheitgarantie alle paar Seiten im Prospekt 

Gruß Michael


----------



## herbi (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hallo Michael,...



> Also ich hab hier schon den Tip bekommen, dass man dass mit ner KLOBÜRSTE am Besenstiel festgebunden gaaanz einfach wieder wegbekommt.



...ich lade dich gerne zu mir ein,...da kannste Üben,...wie man diese Dinger weg bekommt,...:smoki 
...und wenn du es schaffst,...dann gehen wir gut zum Essen und feuchten uns so richtig das Zäpfchen an,...auf meine Rechnung,...! 

...und du weist aber nicht was die dann in dem anderen Teich, den du so sauber gesehen hast, evtl. Chemie reinschütten,....!


Habe auch zufälligerweise Ockerfarbe heute hergenommen,...sah Schei..... aus,...mit Rot, Braun und Schwarz funzte es einigermaßen gut,...ob Farbstoffe ins Wasser abgegeben werden,...weiß ich nicht,....!? 
Könnte ich mir aber sehr gut Vorstellen,...!


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

okay, Du hast ja auch nen nährstoffreichen Koiteich. Die hab ich auch noch nicht clean gesehen. Der Tip mit der Klobürste kam von Simon und find ich gut  zur Not wird die in der Umdrehung motorisiert *GG*

Rot wie Grand Canyon USA oder Schwarz wie Folie solls aber nicht werden. 
Dann werde ich die Farbe bei NG bestellen. Die haben ja hier im Katalog auf beiden Seiten auch alles in braun/ocker gemacht.  Genauso wie auf dem Schlauchbötchenbild find ich eigentlich gut. Unten ein bischen grün find ich OK!  Oder ist das gar blau?  
http://www.naturagart.com/images/stories/katalog_pdf_2008/naturagart-katalog-2008-058-059.pdf

Ich danke Dir aber für den Versuch!  Folienschwarz wird das Ding auf jeden Fall nicht bleiben, sodass ich das Projekt so durchziehe wie geplant.

Kann noch jemand was zu notwendigen Wassermessungen nach dem Mörteln sagen?  Das endgültige Wasser kann ja wohl schlecht direkt da rein meine ich.


----------



## Meisterjäger (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Mahlzeit!
Ich war lange Zeit Dachdecker!

Es gibt im Dachdeckergroßhandel Mörtelfarbe in Pulverform, womit man Mörtel in der Farbe des jeweiligen Dachs, durchfärben kann!
Allerdings ist dabei kein Ocker sonder eher so Tonfarben (Rot/Orange)!

Es gibt allerdings in diesem Zusammenhang dort auch wasserfeste Farben, womit man den Mörtel anstreichen kann! Mittlerweile kann man sich Ziegeln in jeder erdenklichen Farbe anfertigen lassen.
Dazu kann man sich beim Hersteller einen Topf mit Farbe im selben Farbton anrühren lassen, um eventuelle Schnittkanten oder abgeplatzte Stellen an den Ziegeln auszubessern!

Aber ich denke mal, sich eine Wasserfeste Latexfarbe im gewünschten Farbton anrühren zu lassen wäre, glaube ich noch die beste Wahl!

So gibt der Mörtel/Beton wenigstens kein Kalk und anderes Zeug ins Wasser!!

Im Mahlerfachhandel bist Du da dann wohl am allerbesten beraten!
Gehe NICHT IN SO EINEN SCH.... BAUMARKT!!!
Die haben sowieso fast nie eine Ahnung von Fachspezifischen Fragen!
Bei Fachfragen IMMER IN DEN FACHHANDEL!!!! Auch wenn es stellenweise Teurer ist!

Im Baumarkt bekommst Du von 6 "Fachleuten" 12 verschiedene Meinungen!


----------



## Kolja (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hallo Michael,

meine Erfahrungen mit den Wasserwerten bei meinem reinen Pflanzenteich sind folgende:
Ich habe beim  Teich Trasszement genommen, weil er nicht so ausblüht, wie ich hier gelesen habe. Beim Ufergraben ist mir der Trasszement ausgegangen und ich habe mit normalen Zement weitergearbeitet. Abweichend vom N.gart-Rezept habe ich ohne Kalk angerührt.

Ansonsten habe ich alles wie in den Angaben genau beachtet und es auch gut aushärten lassen (3-4 Tage). Bei der Pflanzung sind mir einige regelrecht "zusammengebrochen", dabei im Ufergraben noch mehr als im Teich. Daraufhin  habe ich mal den PH-Wert gemessen. Er war mit meinem Tröpfchentest, der bei 10 aufhörte nicht mehr messbar. 

Nach einigen Teilwasserwechseln durch Starkregen, auslagern von Pflanzen erst mal in Leitungswasser wächst alles gut. Es sind Köcherfliegen-, Libellenlarven, __ Molche mit Nachwuchs  etc im Wasser. Den PH-Wert habe ich noch irgendwann mal gemessen und der lag bei 8.

Ich hatte im N-gart-Forum mal nachgefragt, ob es Schwierigkeiten mit den Wasserwerten geben könnte, Probleme wurden mir aber nicht geschildert. Da schien es zu funktionieren. 

Beim nächsten Teichbau würde ich noch besser darauf achten, es noch länger austrocknen zu lassen (auch keine Regenpfützen), nur Trasszement verwenden, erst mal die Algen toben lassen und den PH-Wert messen.


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hallo Michael,

schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18438/?q=pH-wert
Also einmalig alles gut abspülen und ein paar Tage mit diesem Wasser stehen lassen, würde ich schon.
"Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste.." 

Was die Farbe des Teichbodens angeht - entweder Du hast bald eine Herrscharr von __ Schnecken, die Dir ständen den Bewuchs abraspelt und die Pflanzen leben läßt (wird wohl schwierig) oder Du schrubbst bei der Größe dauernd am Teich rum.
So ein Biofilm ist völlig normal..... wo Wasser ist, da ist auch Leben. 

Ich hab übrigens Füllsand (= lehmhaltiger Sand) als Substrat im Teich. Darauf hat sich jetzt erstmal eine dünne Schicht aus Algen gebildet. Ansonsten ist die Farbe ein Mittelding zwischen Ocker und Terracotta, würde ich sagen. Wobei die Tendenz zum Ocker schon recht groß ist.

Leider ist der Sand nichts für Bereiche, in denen ständig rumgelaufen wird, weil der Lehm bei jedem Schritt aufwirbelt und so die Sicht etwas trübt. Das Bild bei NG sieht für mich ehrlich gesagt nach einen frisch befüllten oder zumindest frisch gereinigten Teich aus. Es wirkt auf mich irgendwie "unnatürlich".  

Vielleicht kannst Du mal Thias nach aktuellen Bildern seines Teiches fragen. Er hat ja auch mit den Verbundmatten gearbeitet.
Du bist sicher, dass Simon seine ganzen Wände mit der Klobürste bearbeitet und nicht nur ein paar Fadenalgen damit aufwickelt?


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Das Thema Substrat kommt (leider) auch noch, wobei ich mir Lehm genau aus diesem Aufwirbelgrund nicht vorstellen kann.
Irgendwer hat reinen Quarzsand genommen hier, aber ich weiss nicht mehr wer das war. Ich hoffe das das reicht.
Bin auch über diese Gelbrandkäferkäferfotos gestolpert eben: 
So stell ich mir das Substrat vor!  Ich denke es ist ohne Lehm auch.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16114

Hab mir diesen Beitrag und den PH-Wertbeitrag schonmal gerade ausgedruckt und nehme ich ihn mit nach hause (da bin ich grad noch nicht)


----------



## Kolja (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hallo Michael,

ohne Einfärbung sieht es nach ca. 3 Monaten momentan so aus. 

Flachwasser mit Sand


----------



## andreas w. (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

mahlzeit, tip: hör auf peter den meisterjäger. diese farben (reduktionsmittel als zusatz im beton) sind für den einsatz auf dem dach, wo sonne und wasser wirken können. was das aushält, hält auch längere zeit unter wasser.
vor allem, wie peter sagt - baumarkt in allen ehren, der fachhandel heisst nicht nur zum spass so, er ist vom fach. fachfragen werden dort meist zuverlässig beantwortet.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ohne Einfärbung sieht es nach ca. 3 Monaten momentan so aus.
> 
> ...




Also so darf es aber nicht werden. Wieso hast du das Zeugs nicht rausgeholt?

Ich hab vorhin leider den falschen Link reingesetzt. Ich meinte das Substrat von hier was ich schonmal ganz gut  finde:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=185579#post185579


----------



## Mercedesfreund (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

..nabend, man färbt Mörtel oder Beton mit Eisenoxydfarbe in pulverform die gibt es fast in jeder Farbe. frag mal in einem Malergeschäft,die werden sie besorgen können. wenn nicht, sag noch mal Bescheid die menge ist 5% vom Zementanteil,wobei schwarz und gelb gut färben andere etwas schlechter.. Gruß Werner der das schon oft gemacht hat..


----------



## Kolja (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hallo Michael,



> Also so darf es aber nicht werden. Wieso hast du das Zeugs nicht rausgeholt?



Welches Zeugs? Das ist doch einfach Mulm, Algen.. und alles was in einen Teich gehört. Darin lebt doch alles Mögliche.



> Der Teich soll ein Insektenmagnet werden sowohl über als auch unter Wasser,


 aus deinem Vorstellungsbeitrag.

In und auf der von mir fotografierten Stelle, halten sich z.B. Plattbauchlibellenlarven auf.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

ok, das war auf dem Foto für mich nicht zu erkennen. Ich sah nur Algen und darunter Sand.


----------



## Kolja (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hallo Michael,

die Larven sind Meister im Verstecken. Sie sehen so aus wie "laufender Schlamm" und ich kann sie oft nur erkennen, wenn ich länger auf eine Stelle schaue und sie sich bewegen.


----------



## Kolja (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hallo Michael,

hier noch mal ein älteres Foto.Foto


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

aha,  was machen die denn, wenn kein Schlamm da ist?
Die eierlegenden __ Libellen werden das ja über wasser beim Eier 'reinwerfen' nicht beurteilen können.

Hier noch eine Mörtelfrage:
Wäre es sinnvoll am Boden auf die Mörtelaktion zu verzichten, weil der Mörtel beim drauf rumlaufen brechen und folien-feindlich werden kann?
Naturagart hat ja da offensichtlich keine Hemmungen und mörtelt da ebenfalls. .... ich denke aber schon, dass es bricht bei 100kg Belastung oder so.

Habe keine Erfahrung damit....daher diese Frage

Danke und Grüsse


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hallo Michael.

Mein erster Gedanke - NG läßt "ohne Hemmungen" nur mit Matte mörteln. Da bleibt die Matte immer als Schutz auf der Folie.

Der zweite Gedanke: Du wiegst unter Wasser zumindest im Tiefbereich ganz sicher keine 100kg mehr.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch eine Mörtelfrage:
> Wäre es sinnvoll am Boden auf die Mörtelaktion zu verzichten, weil der Mörtel beim drauf rumlaufen brechen und folien-feindlich werden kann?
> Naturagart hat ja da offensichtlich keine Hemmungen und mörtelt da ebenfalls. .... ich denke aber schon, dass es bricht bei 100kg Belastung oder so.



hmm... ich mache das aktuell wiefolgt,.. unter dem VLIES900 habe ich bereits eine Estrich-Beton-Schicht eingebracht, damit da schoneinmal nichts mehr absackt..
Darauf kommt das 900er Vlies,.. (ggf. auch 2mal) und darauf die Folie.

so,.. und darauf:
wenn NG von Mörteln spricht, dann meinen die in der Regel auf der Verbundmatte und nicht auf dem Vlies und auch eigentlich nicht auf der Ufermatte (die Strukturen sind eigentlich nicht offen genug).
Ich weiss, hier hat der ein oder die andere schoneinmal Vlies in Zementbrühe eingetunkt,.. (oder die Ufermatte "aufgebürstet")

Wenn du ganz sicher gehen möchtest, dann mach´s wieder der Rainer:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15672/page-4

Was die Farben angeht, machs doch ganz einfach (kostet sicherlich auch nicht viel mehr).
Beim NG Katalog S.59,   Farbe für Mörtel:
für ca. 25m^2   dunkelbraun:39351  oder hellbraun 30350 (auch zum mischen)
jeweils 16,80Eu

findet man leider nicht im Internetshop bei denen (ich zumindest)..

Ich habe das Zeug bestellt und werde damit weissen Zement einfärben...

mfG. Micha (alles ohne Gewähr :smoki )


----------



## Kolja (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hallo Michael,



> aha, was machen die denn, wenn kein Schlamm da ist?
> Die eierlegenden __ Libellen werden das ja über wasser beim Eier 'reinwerfen' nicht beurteilen können.



Keine Ahnung.

Ich will nur zeigen, dass auch im Mulm Leben steckt, welches man auf den ersten Blick nicht sieht.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> hmm... ich mache das aktuell wiefolgt,.. unter dem VLIES900 habe ich bereits eine Estrich-Beton-Schicht eingebracht, damit da schoneinmal nichts mehr absackt..
> Darauf kommt das 900er Vlies,.. (ggf. auch 2mal) und darauf die Folie.
> 
> so,.. und darauf:
> ...



Da hab ich mich wohl zu undeutlich ausgedrückt. Natürlich hab ich unter der 'Mörtelmatte' eine 1mm Folie darunter, Vlies300 (900er ginge bei mir nicht zu formen) und darunter wiederum Beton.

Allerdings finde ich die NG-Verbundmatte VIEL ZU TEUER! doppelt so teuer mit 10€/m² wie die Folie ...das kanns echt nicht sein. Da nehme ich was anderes und hoffe dass es genauso gut klappt.

Den Link schau ich mir mal an! Schaut gut aus was da steht.
JA! Die Farbe hellbraun 30350 hatte ich gestern bestellt. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## RainerSchm (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe beim Bau des Fischteiches rote und braune Eisenoxydfarbe von einem Malergeschäft genommen, nachdem es im Schwimmteich leider mit dem grobkörnigen Estrichsand nicht funkionierte, weil dieser keinen richtigen Verbund mit dem Mörtel eingeganen ist. Grober Kies wie ihn Thias verwendet hat, hätte wahrscheinlich besser funktioniert. 

Die Eisenoxydfarbe hat ein wenig das Wasser rot gefärbt, war aber nach ca. 4 Wochen nicht mehr zu sehen. Das Eisen haben wahrscheinlich die Pflanzen eingebaut. Mit der braunen Farbe wirkt der Mörtel auf der Verbundmatte sehr erdfarben. Annette hat aber - wie immer - auch recht. Egal welche Farbmischungen du wählst, die verschiedenen Einflüsse wie Sandabwaschungen von der Ufermatte oder Algen werden im Teich schnell ein ganz anderes Aussehen bewirken. Oberhalb des Wasserspiegels wird vermutlich die Verwitterung mit der Zeit das Aussehen stark verändern. Das kann ich Dir aber erst in ein paar Jahren berichten.   

Für die Gestalltung des Umlandes habe ich mir Eisenoxydfarbe in Ockergelb (55 Euro für 5 kg) und Terra di Sienna (9 Euro für 1 kg) gekauft und mische das nach gutdünken in den Zement (1 Teil Zement und 3 Teile Mainsand). Manchmal gebe ich auch einen Schuß rot und oder braun mit dazu, um mehr Erdfarbe oder mehr Sandfarbe zu erhalten. Ich finde es sieht besser aus, als die eintönige graue Zementfarbe. Im Malergeschäft gab es bestimmt 30 verschiede Eisenoxydtöne zur Auswahl. 

Dann wünsche ich gut Farbe

Rainer


----------



## Annett (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Moin zusammen.

Solche Eisenoxydfarben sollte es z.B. von der Firma Kreidezeit geben. Dort gibts auch eine Händlerliste...

Bei uns in Leipzig wurde ich für unsere Kalkfarbenanstriche im Bau- und Farbenkontor fündig. 
Ich hab noch ne relativ große Portion "Maisgelb" übrig.   
Die reicht wahrs. noch für 5 komplette Innenanstriche. Nur, wer mag jedes Zimmer über Jahrzehnte in maisgelb haben?


----------



## Micha66 (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ich auch noch im dunkeln tappe ist der Mörtel an sich selber.



Hallo Michael,

ich werde "Trasszement" für meinen Bachlauf verwenden, weil dieser die Wasserqualität nicht durch Auswaschungen beeinträchtigt.
Das Ausgangsmaterial dafür ist Tuffstein, ein Naturstein aus Vulkanasche.
Zitat: "Eine weitere Besonderheit von Trass ist seine hohe Fähigkeit zur Kalkbindung, bei der wasserlöslicher Kalk in eine wasserunlösliche Verbindung umgewandelt wird.
Das beispielsweise im Zement freigesetzte Kalziumhydroxid wird zu einem großen Teil gebunden und gelangt daher nicht mehr an die Putz- oder Gesteinsoberfläche."

LG Micha


----------



## schrope (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hi!

Als Alternative zur Verbundmatte geht ohne Probleme ein aufgerauhtes Vlies!
Siehe [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/70/]hier[/URL] meine Mörtelarbeiten.

Zum Einfärben:
Ich würd das lassen, ist teuer und bringt meines Erachtens nichts. Wenn du wie ich Sand einstreust bekommst du eine Oberfläche die nicht nach einer Mörtellandschaft aussieht und in ein paar Monaten ist alles mit kleinen Algen überzogen, dann siehste von der Farbe sowieso nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

@Schrope:  Danke

Naja, die Farbe ist schon da. Das Betonbett ragt ja auch über Wasser, sodass ich denke, dass die Farbe schon Sinn macht erstmal.  Ich werde natürlich in den nächsten Monaten berichten wie sich das mit der Farbe verhält.

Mit dem Sandstreuen ist mir leider zu viel Aufwand bei der Grösse. Ich setze darauf, dass man mit einem gescheiten 'Streichinstrument' was gutes modellieren kann. Ausserdem soll das Vlies an manchen Stellen so geformt werden, dass Pflanztaschen entstehen.
Würde ein UVC die Algen denn nicht killen? (Ich starte allerdings ohne UVC und setze auf die Wasserpflanzen. Ansonsten werden Algen an der Wand mit einer Klobürste entfernt )

War das mit dem Putzarmierungsnetz denn ein Vorteil?  Ich hatte die Beschaffung von Putzarmierungsnetz nicht eingeplant bislang. 
Was bedeutet bei Dir '1:3 Mörtel'?  Hast Du keinen Trass genommen?


@Micha66: Danke, daß Du Dich für die Antwort extra angemeldet hast. Ja, Trasszement wird auf jeden Fall verwendet. Bald gehts los. Ich bin Sauer auf meinen Teichbauer, weils nicht weitergeht.   Sonst muss ich es selber machen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet bei Dir '1:3 Mörtel'?  Hast Du keinen Trass genommen?



1 Teil (Trasszemt) auf 3 Teile Sand. ( =1 Eimer Zement auf 3 Eimer Sand)...

habe selbst gestern die Farben von NG und Trasszement auf Verbundmatte "geschmirrt",.. war das ein Rum-gepansche,.. 
nachher hast es geregnet :evil  ohne Ende ,..

Muss heute Abend mal unter die Abdeckfolie gucken,.. ob was zerstörrt wurde...

mfG.


----------



## schrope (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Hallo Michael!



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Sandstreuen ist mir leider zu viel Aufwand bei der Grösse. Ich setze darauf, dass man mit einem gescheiten 'Streichinstrument' was gutes modellieren kann. Ausserdem soll das Vlies an manchen Stellen so geformt werden, dass Pflanztaschen entstehen.


Das ist bei der ganzen Mörtelarbeit die wenigste Arbeit! Solange der Mörtel noch schön feucht ist.
Das mit den Pflanztaschen habe ich nicht gemacht, da ich das Vlies nur an den Steilhängen mit Sprühkleber fixiert habe. Wenn du es wie bei NG machen willst musst du es in Form von Pflanztaschen festkleben und dann ist das Einschlämmen schwierig, da das Vlies wenn es feucht wird nicht seine Form behällt. 
Musst dann hier posten wie es dir dabei ergangen ist.



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ein UVC die Algen denn nicht killen? (Ich starte allerdings ohne UVC und setze auf die Wasserpflanzen. Ansonsten werden Algen an der Wand mit einer Klobürste entfernt )


Ich denke diese Algen werden nicht stören, ich finde die sehen sogar gut aus und tragen zum naturnahen Gesamtbild bei. 
Aber wennst schruppen willst, bitte, aber kauf dir gleich eine Großpackung Klobürsten.... 



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> War das mit dem Putzarmierungsnetz denn ein Vorteil? Ich hatte die Beschaffung von Putzarmierungsnetz nicht eingeplant bislang.


Das Putzarmierungsnetzt hält deine Mörtelschicht zusammen!
Du wirst immer irgendwo Falten in der Folie haben welche dann nur mit der Mörtelschicht überarbeitet werden, d.h. underhalt ist ein kleiner Hohlraum der dann durch den Wasserdruck zusammengedrückt wird. Dadurch reißt die Mörtelschicht und es könnten sich Teile ablösen.
Hast du nun ein Netzt mit eingearbeitet so hält die ganze Putzschicht fest zusammen.

Trasszement habe ich nicht genommen, zu teuer.
Ich habe einen Bach in der nähe und deshalb ist es mir egal wenn ich das Wasser noch 2 mal wechseln muss.
Ausserdem hat mein Mörtel nun 2 Wochen lang aushärten können und der Regen hat auch einiges ausgewaschen. Ich denke aber Trasszement ist die bessere Wahl!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

So sieht "meine" NG Mörtelfarbe aus,.. (habe es aber mit der Farbe etwas grosszügig gemeinte).. egal ist ja nur "deko" für den Boden..  

 

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

So, ich wollt hier nur kurz mitteilen, dass heute das Vermörteln angefangen hat und die ersten Bilder sind hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/32

Die Sache mit der Farbe war dann auch das schwierigste Thema leider. Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, ob wir es richtig dosiert haben. Im nassen Zement sieht man leider kaum Wirkung von den Pigmenten und man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, wie es trocken aussieht.


----------



## simon (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

hallo michael
also nur als anmerkung
alles was du im teich einfärbst brauchst dir erst garnicht trocken ansehn,weil es ja im teich ewig nassbleibt
gruss simon


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mörtel einfärben - Aber womit am besten? Mörtelmaterial ebenfalls unklar.*

Richtig Simon!  Daher sollte das Betonbett auch richtig hell sein und nur leicht ocker. Das Wasser wirds schon dunkler machen. 
Bevor es los geht mach in einen kleinen Teststreifen mit der weissen Dichtschlämme und den Farbpigmenten.  Fotos stell ich rein hier.


----------

